# brits in koskkinou rhodes?



## a&kbirch (Sep 7, 2012)

We are about to buy a traditional house in the village. Looking to make contact with any brits in the area. We are in rhodes for next few days if anyone could meet? Thanks. Andrea n kieran.


----------

